# mobile hairdressing in majorca?



## rach12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello people, i was after a bit if advice really!! M e and my boyfriend are looking to move over to majorca next May for 3-6 months maybe, depending on how hings go!
I am a qualified hairdresser, and would like to know if this would be worth doing over there and if there is a gap in the market for me!! My boyfriend on the other hand is a fully qualified pipe fitter welder engineer..
Any advice or guidence would be appreciated on this matter, even were would be best to go for accomodation

Thanks people.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rach12 said:


> Hello people, i was after a bit if advice really!! M e and my boyfriend are looking to move over to majorca next May for 3-6 months maybe, depending on how hings go!
> I am a qualified hairdresser, and would like to know if this would be worth doing over there and if there is a gap in the market for me!! My boyfriend on the other hand is a fully qualified pipe fitter welder engineer..
> Any advice or guidence would be appreciated on this matter, even were would be best to go for accomodation
> 
> Thanks people.xx


Hi Rach

Welcome to the forum 

If you are planning on going for 3-6 months then have a great holiday!! BUT if you want to work during that time you may have to re think your plans.....unemployment over here is very high - around 20% which is a lot more than the approx 8% in the UK at the moment.

It is expected to get worse here before its gets better  !!

The other thing is, a lot of business / work is done by word of mouth, and if you are only planning on being around for such a short time that may not be enough to get yourselves known, or to make decent contacts.

Presumably if its a short stay you are planning you have jobs to go back to at the end of it ??

Sue x lane:


----------



## rach12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi , i plan to be self employed.. i have family members over there at the moment that could "show me the ropes" ect .
But are there many hairdressers in spain??x




Suenneil said:


> Hi Rach
> 
> Welcome to the forum
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rach12 said:


> Hi , i plan to be self employed.. i have family members over there at the moment that could "show me the ropes" ect .
> But are there many hairdressers in spain??x


Hi

Yes there are thousands of them! If you speak Spanish it may help a little, but if you dont you are going to be competing for a smaller number of clients with a large number of providers.

If you have family already over there could they do some research for you before you go over ?

Also bear in mind that if you are self employed in Spain "autonomo" you have to pay 240 euros a month in Social Security payments, and pay taxes on your income - so you will need a decent amount of clients to just pay the basics before you see any actual income

I wish I could be more positive! but things are difficult here at the moment , take a look at some of the threads related to employment that have posted recently and that may give you a better idea.

Sue x :ranger:


----------



## rach12 (Oct 9, 2009)

i was hoping to save enough money over here to pay for my accomodation before we go over ther!! I speak a little spanish.
I was wondering if you know of any places i could go for reasonable accomodation>?
I am deafinatly going to go regardless of our financial circumstances. I see it as you only live once and should take chances as you never know when it will end.lol
Ithanks
rACH.XX




Suenneil said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes there are thousands of them! If you speak Spanish it may help a little, but if you dont you are going to be competing for a smaller number of clients with a large number of providers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rach12 said:


> i was hoping to save enough money over here to pay for my accomodation before we go over ther!! I speak a little spanish.
> I was wondering if you know of any places i could go for reasonable accomodation>?
> I am deafinatly going to go regardless of our financial circumstances. I see it as you only live once and should take chances as you never know when it will end.lol
> Ithanks
> rACH.XX


Youre right about only have one life Rach! I hope you make a go of it over there ...... I still think if you have family there they surely are better placed to locate some accomodation for you ?

Failing that just google rentals in majorca ....... I live on the mainland so dont have any contacts over on the islands sorry 

Sue lane:


----------



## rach12 (Oct 9, 2009)

ok thanks alot for your replys!!! and hopfully this time next year i would be in spain, or have returned.. who knows.. 
The way of life over there is so much better than UK.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rach12 said:


> ok thanks alot for your replys!!! and hopfully this time next year i would be in spain, or have returned.. who knows..
> The way of life over there is so much better than UK.xx


No worries Rach best of luck.... the way of life her is better in many ways you are right .... but the cost of living is more or less the same these days ... hence the problems if you dont have work.

Take care
Sue


----------



## rach12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Are you originally from england yourself?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

rach12 said:


> Are you originally from england yourself?


I am indeed .... been living in Spain for the past 5 years

Sue x


----------



## rach12 (Oct 9, 2009)

really, what made you go there? i love to hear peoples stories. I am only 23 myself ,have a morgage here together here with boyfriend. But want to do things you cant do when you have children (in years to come) that will be lol.


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

I lived in Mallorca for some years. You do have already A LOT of local and expat hairdressers there, either mobile or with their own shops. So this is definitely not a gap.

General living costs, as well as rental prices on Mallorca are both a bit more expensive than in some other parts on the mainland.
Where I live right now, in a village near Alicante I do pay 500 Euros plus utilities for a 2br apartment (front-line beach). 
In Palma I first paid 770 Euros plus utilities for a similar apartment, but located on a noisy main street in the city - and 1200 Euros for an apartment front-line beach near to the city ...


----------

